# Leaving a "tip" for Housekeeping



## chunkygal (Jul 4, 2011)

I was wondering if others usually leave a "tip" for the housekeeping crew
when you leave the timeshare?

We usually leave $20. 

We also leave our unused laundry detergent and non perishables if we are not driving home and can't take them. One resort we stayed at ( I think it was Hilton Head) collected for the community food bank. I hate throwing away good food.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 4, 2011)

I know people will think we are heitherns, but we do not leave a tip for the maid staff on our timeshare stays. We do leave behind detergents and unopened non perishable food items.

I know that maid staff doesn't get paid much, but it isn't by definition a tippable job. They don't have the same tax reporting requirements like restaurant servers do. The IRS sees it as a non tipped job and a tip shouldn't be expected in their position. 

I know that others will disagree, and I have no problem if people want to leave a tip for the maid staff. We just don't feel it is necessary.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, I leave $20.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 4, 2011)

We don't typically leave a tip at timeshares. I sort of figure that I'm already paying them for that weekly cleaning with my MF's. There is nothing special that they are doing above and beyond their job description. 

I do leave unopened perishables, sodas et... We also empty all the trash, clean out the fridge and put things back where they belong. I make a strong effort to minimize the amount of work they have to do so that the room can be ready ASAP for the next guests.


----------



## davidn247 (Jul 4, 2011)

Leave approx. $10 on first days. It motivates them and helps for sure.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2011)

If there is daily maid service, I leave $3 per day or if there's just a straighten-up and towels mid-week, I leave $10. Usually results in extra stuff. If they don't show up, they get nothing.

Jim Ricks


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the idea of leaving it on the first tidy day!


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 5, 2011)

In Mexico, I leave housekeeping $200 pesos on the last day and $50 pesos the rest of the days.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jul 5, 2011)

We ALMOST ALWAYS leave a gratuity for (housekeeping) staff who do what we don't want to do, and who contribute to the enjoyment of our vacation.

$20.00 is not going to brake us, and I believe it goes a long way to rewarding a hard working staff person or staff people.

This mindset of "I paid for that service already" is interesting; couldn't that be said for most service people to whom you pay a fee for a service to their employer, suggesting that no one should be tipped?

I remember reading a verse in one of Mr. Marriott's books about how since his youth, he would routinely leave a gratuity for the housekeepers in the hotels where he stayed. Now, I don't pretend to enjoy Mr. Marriott's wealth, but I like his Mormon values.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidn247 said:


> Leave approx. $10 on first days. It motivates them and helps for sure.





chunkygal said:


> I love the idea of leaving it on the first tidy day!



The only problem with this idea when it comes to timeshares is that many of them don't provide daily maid service. Marriott doesn't even provide a mid-week tidy service unless you pay to have it done.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 5, 2011)

EducatedConsumer said:


> We ALMOST ALWAYS leave a gratuity for (housekeeping) staff who do what we don't want to do, and who contribute to the enjoyment of our vacation.
> 
> $20.00 is not going to brake us, and I believe it goes a long way to rewarding a hard working staff person or staff people.
> 
> ...




In hotels, where we recieve daily maid service, I tend to tip. In timeshares, espcially with Marriott timeshares where there is NO cleaning services provided during our stay, I don't tip. Part of my MF's go to housekeeping. I'm trusting that my HOA is doing a good job of retaining qualified help by paying them appropriately.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 5, 2011)

EducatedConsumer said:


> This mindset of "I paid for that service already" is interesting; couldn't that be said for most service people to whom you pay a fee for a service to their employer, suggesting that no one should be tipped?



The thing is that when you dine at a restaurant, the cost of service isn't included in the price you pay for the food. So a tip is customary.

When we stay at a hotel where there is daily maid service, we typically provide a modest tip. We expect a clean room. There really isn't a lot that a housekeeper could do to go beyond those expectations.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jul 5, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> In hotels, where we recieve daily maid service, I tend to tip. In timeshares, espcially with Marriott timeshares where there is NO cleaning services provided during our stay, I don't tip. Part of my MF's go to housekeeping. I'm trusting that my HOA is doing a good job of retaining qualified help by paying them appropriately.



We tip as our way of saying thank you for the privilege of walking into a spotless villa at the start of our vacation. For that reason alone, and only, we believe the Housekeeping Staff has earned a small expression of our thanks.

I challenge anyone who has enjoyed personal and professional success to walk the steps a timeshare housekeeper walks. We have no issue taking a few dollars out of our pocket to say thank you.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 5, 2011)

EducatedConsumer said:


> We tip as our way of saying thank you for the privilege of walking into a spotless villa at the start of our vacation. For that reason alone, and only, we believe the Housekeeping Staff has earned a small expression of our thanks.
> 
> I challenge anyone who has enjoyed personal and professional success to walk the steps a timeshare housekeeper walks. We have no issue taking a few dollars out of our pocket to say thank you.



If you go along this line of thought, then we should tip everyone that does any sort of work that benefits us.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 5, 2011)

I put a couple dollars per day in the envelope provided.  It seems to help as an incentive to continue cleaning or leaving the extra soap etc...


----------



## 1950bing (Jul 5, 2011)

I never did. Why for what they charge in ever increasing MF. get it out of that !


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 5, 2011)

It doesn't break us to leave $10 at mid-week tidy, and $20 on our last morning.  We have always done it, and the maids clean up after ME.  I keep my house very clean and wish I could tip someone at home $30 to do it for me.  Instead, it would cost me $120 or so for a housecleaning, complete with sheet change, laundry of linens, etc.  

Since bing1950 says he wouldn't tip, that should be reason alone for some of you to rethink your stand on it.  :rofl:


----------



## 1950bing (Jul 5, 2011)

That's right !


----------



## JBRES1 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Tipping*

At Marriott timeshares I tip $20.00 at the end of the stay if our unit was in good shape when we checked in.
$20.00 is alot to the housekeeping staff.  We also will clean out the frig and put un-opened items on the counter top for the cleaning crew.

Just leaving the un opened item is nice, but the $ 20.00 much better.  The cleaning crew can decide what they want to spend it on.  

If you are leaving the un opened items as your only tip, is that really a tip or just your way to not leave a tip. Were you going to pack up the un-opened items to take home or would you have to toss the items.

At the Royal resorts in Cancun I tip $10.00 per day.  They would spend 2 hours per day cleaning my unit, dishes and all.  To me the $10.00 spent per day was well worth it to me.

Jim breslin


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 5, 2011)

We put all the furniture we've moved back into place, strip the beds, leave all the bath towels in the tubs, leave the beach towels in a pile at the washing machine, turn the dishwasher on, take the trash out and leave a tip on the counter.  The tip is a thank-you for all the times during the week that we contact Housekeeping to replenish supplies, and the rest of the junk we do is to help with the turnover so that the next guests aren't waiting around all day to get into the unit.  If Marriott had daily or mid-week service I'd also leave a tip those days.

We take non-perishables home with us if we're driving, but if we're flying we either leave them in the food bank container at the Registration area or if there isn't one, we leave them on the counter.  I don't like to do that, though, because I think it creates more work for housekeeping - they have to schlep all that stuff to their cars because their carts aren't big enough to hold it all, and that just adds more time to unit turnovers.


----------



## Elan (Jul 5, 2011)

I generally don't tip anyone if it's not the social norm to do so, _unless_ they provide exemplary service.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 5, 2011)

What does "social norm" mean to you?  So do you tip wait staff?  Do you tip the person who cuts your hair?  Hotel tipping (and timeshare) is the norm for polite society.  It's included in all books about tipping.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 5, 2011)

We also tip $20.00 for the week.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 5, 2011)

This has been really interesting to me. My gestalt is most people tip some. 

I also love walking into a clean, nice villa at the start and appreciate what they do. 

I realize they are paid by my MF and I trust that Marriott pays them well. I don't think it is necessary or required, I just think it is nice if you want to do it. 

I have done many jobs in my life that, yes, I got paid for(waitress, clean houses, day care worker, UPS truck loader) and even now as a physician, I appreciate being appreciated. On cruises we usually tip more than the suggested amount, because no matter what what they do is hard and being away from your family is hard. It was hard for us when my husband was away for a year in Iraq and being a military family we had a lot of support networks. 

Anyway, I have enjoyed reading the responses.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jul 5, 2011)

This is an interesting thread, because we never really thought too much about what other people do, or why.  But we kind of gear it to the timeshare we are in and the size of the unit (and number of people in it), and the country. 

 In Mexico we leave more, because you know that it will probably be not just appreciated, but really needed.  In Spain, at both Marriotts Marbella and Playa Andaluza, we had everyday service, and a different housekeeper many days, so we just left a daily "Muchas gracias" note, and the equivalent of about $5 in euros.  If we'd had more than  just the two of us there, we'd have left more for the 2 and 3 bedroom units we had, but since we didn't use the lock off at all, it was much less work.

Last year we did have a free midweek tidy at a couple of the Marriotts.  (Kauai Lagoons and Waiohai) but at Desert Springs Villas and Canyon Villas they just said to ask for a towel change, so we just left $20 at the end of the week.  

Finally, at one bedroom Four Seasons Aviara, we did have everyday service, and the housekeeper told us she would be there for 5 of the days, so we knew which days she would be gone.  She was really outstanding, so we left $5.00 each day for her, and $3 for the less effective housekeeper  and filled out the evaluation form, mentioning her by name, as well as another employee we thought especially helpful.  We later received a personal letter from FSA management  thanking us for taking the time to let them know of the especially good service of those two employees. Sometimes, that may mean almost as much to the employee as the cash. (copy went to each employee and to personnel file)

For studios and hotel rooms, we usually just leave the $20 at the end of the week, or $3-5 a day if we know there will be midweek service, except if it is in Paris or Rome, at Marriott Champs Elysees, or Grand Flora, we left more, even though we knew we didn't have to do that.  We did have excellent and frequent housekeeping there, especially in Paris.

It would be interesting to hear what the housekeepers feel is a "good" tip for a studio, one bedroom, two or three bedroom week stay at a Marriott villa. Of course, the condition in which it is left would definitely make a difference in the time it takes to get it ready for the next occupant.

If you ever forget and leave something behind, you will be happy you left a good tip.  I know most empolyees would turn it in anyway, but it never hurts for them to have received a great thank you tip before they find your passport or diamond earrings in the back of the dresser drawer!


----------



## aandmrun (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad to see that most of you leave $20 at the end of the stay because that is what I do.  I thought I wasn't leaving enough because I read somewhere that it should be about $10 a day, but I think that is too much.  
I guess I just leave it to be nice, because we always clean the place ourselves and my husband takes out all the trash.  We wash the dishes and remove the the bedding.  I think we leave the timeshares easy to set up for the next visitors.


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 5, 2011)

I usually have a lot of requests and feel that it is nice to show appreciation to service employees.  Three of my four children have been, or are, wait staff and they appreciate extra acknowledgement for good work.

We always leave a tip of $10 per bedroom for time share weeks.  We clean all the dishes, leave the unopened food, take out the trash, etc.  Between $3-5 for regular hotel rooms per night based on service.  Turn down, a buck or two.

I also tip the 'delivery' people a few bucks who bring me towels, blankets, soap, etc.  Does not hurt me and only helps make them feel appreciated.  Some decline to accept the first time; I offer again and they take it.  I have heard that Disney non tip positions must decline the first two times and can accept the third offer - so I do that there.  They have taken my tips the third time around.


----------



## Sunbum (Jul 5, 2011)

*Food*

Are the cleaning staff allowed to take our "extra" food & drink" home with them? Or does policy say it must be turfed? You never see a bunch of food, beers, soda etc sitting on their cleaning carts.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunbum said:


> Are the cleaning staff allowed to take our "extra" food & drink" home with them? Or does policy say it must be turfed? You never see a bunch of food, beers, soda etc sitting on their cleaning carts.





I wonder if some of the cleaning staff have a restaurant or convenient store on the side?   What a way to easily rid themselves of all those leftovers:hysterical: 




.


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 5, 2011)

chunkygal said:


> This has been really interesting to me. My gestalt is most people tip some.
> 
> I have done many jobs in my life that, yes, I got paid for(waitress, clean houses, day care worker, UPS truck loader) and even now as a physician, I appreciate being appreciated.
> 
> Anyway, I have enjoyed reading the responses.



We almost always leave something - and a nice note. These folks work hard, and WE might be neat - but there are folks that are slobs - and cheap, to boot.  Staff that is at the front desk, in sales, etc. that have been especially nice - we send a letter to their boss, and cc them.  One person told me she got a desk award, and this letter was added to other compliments she received - and she got a raise!  Everybody likes being acknowledged for work well done; as professional classical musicians, we get applause AND a nice fee, but there are other times when nobody notices work well-done, or takes everything for granted.  Maybe I am selfish - but praising others makes ME feel good!  And I could use the karma . . .

When I worked as a choral conductor, our school had a Random Acts of Kindness box - if you spotted a kid doing something altruistic, their name went into the box for a reward.  Our principal was such a great guy that he would walk into classrooms at random - and say that there were probably kids there who had done great things that nobody SAW - and he would hand out vouchers for free ice cream to all the kids in the class (yes, he paid for it himself for them all.)

On a vacation in a timeshare that I paid several grand for, and then spent $$ on food and fun - what's a twenty?  To someone who works as a maid - it means more to her, than it does to me - except for the karma part.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 5, 2011)

The thing is, tipping is a very personal thing. You won't change someone's tipping habits. Someone who doesn't usually tip, won't change just because it is considered the social norm and those who tip won't stop tipping.

Tipping housekeeping isn't the social norm. It isn't by definition a career that relies on tips to earn an income. This is different from restaurant servers who usually have to report tip income even if they don't earn it. This is to prevent them from hiding tip income because the IRS knows that they earn the majority of their income from tips.

I agree with Doug on this, we generally leave the villa looking as clean when we leave as when we checked in. Sure the beds need to be made, the bathrooms cleaned, the floors swept and mopped. Sure there is more, but we generally take out all the trash, empty the fridge. We turn off the ice maker and empty the ice. All soiled towels as piled in the tub or bathroom floor. All the drawers are emptied and we even put the TV remote back where we found it. They really are not doing anything above and beyond what I would expect of them.

Sure the people that had the villa before us could have been complete slobs and it took the housekeeper a long time to clean it up for us checking in, but is that our issue?

There are a lot of jobs as or more difficult as that of a resort housekeeper. With equivalent pay. Those jobs are dirty, messy and just plain not fun. Just because a job is difficult doesn't mean it is a job that should be tipped.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jul 5, 2011)

We always leave at least $20/week with a note saying "Thanks for all your help." Sometimes I give it directly to our housekeeper if I see her. Sometimes I leave it by the sink in the MB. But, I always leave it. Same for hotel stays.
Doing what our parents have always done. 

Smooth Air


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jul 5, 2011)

I always tip when I have made a special request or received a special service, such as making up a bed for a guest, or receiving some additional supplies.  But sometimes I do not see the cleaning staff all week, and leave the unit in good condition doing all the things that others have summarized.  I am not sure I get what the tip is for in those situations.  For  example, most of us do not tip the grounds crew, and they work hard too.  We don't the front desk people, even though they seem nice.  We don't tip the guy who cleans the pool.  Yes, I can see that a thank you is nice, and I do like a clean room, but when I review the operating expences, I can usually see that I am charged about a hundred dollars for the cleaning.  Someone said that she would have to pay $120 to have her house cleaned, but in effect we are too through our MF, which most of us already complain about.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jul 5, 2011)

We always leave a tip for the first cleaning and then also when we leave, along with some chocolates or candies.  

lee


----------



## Smooth Air (Jul 5, 2011)

I disagree about changing people's tipping habits.
Some people who have never tipped before start to tip. Why? Because it just never occurred to them to tip until something changed their behavior....such as reading a thread like this.


----------



## Elan (Jul 5, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The thing is, tipping is a very personal thing. You won't change someone's tipping habits. Someone who doesn't usually tip, won't change just because it is considered the social norm and those who tip won't stop tipping.
> 
> Tipping housekeeping isn't the social norm. It isn't by definition a career that relies on tips to earn an income. This is different from restaurant servers who usually have to report tip income even if they don't earn it. This is to prevent them from hiding tip income because the IRS knows that they earn the majority of their income from tips.
> 
> ...



  Very well put.  We also leave our unit as we found it (excluding the obvious, of course).  The unit requires very little time to be ready for the next occupant.  



bilfbr245 said:


> I always tip when I have made a special request or received a special service, such as making up a bed for a guest, or receiving some additional supplies.  *But sometimes I do not see the cleaning staff all week, and leave the unit in good condition doing all the things that others have summarized.  I am not sure I get what the tip is for in those situations.  For  example, most of us do not tip the grounds crew, and they work hard too.  We don't the front desk people, even though they seem nice.  We don't tip the guy who cleans the pool.*  Yes, I can see that a thank you is nice, and I do like a clean room, but when I review the operating expences, I can usually see that I am charged about a hundred dollars for the cleaning.  Someone said that she would have to pay $120 to have her house cleaned, but in effect we are too through our MF, which most of us already complain about.



   Also a good point.  

  Both reasons are at the root of why I typically don't tip TS cleaning staff.  Firstly, it's their job.  Unless they do something special specifically for my family, what's the reason for a tip?  And secondly,  where _does_ it stop?  I don't pull off the road to tip the migrant workers hoeing the onion fields in the hot sun for 12 hours a day.  That makes cleaning a TS look like a walk in the park, and many of them aren't even making minimum wage.


----------



## Tia (Jul 5, 2011)

Want to share that I have wonderful very well off relative that farmed for a living. He was a very poor tipper when going out to eat on vacation, embarrassing. Reason? No one tipped him and he grew the food  . Once my mother talked to her sister, his wife, the wife  started increasing the tips . Funny how people justify things. 

We have always tipped and found out we got better service , more towels/tp, if we tipped at the beginning of the week.... I know it shouldn't matter but it did.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 5, 2011)

I really needed this thread because I've never known what was appropriate. At Frenchman's Cove, I pay for daily tidy service and usually pay for a mid-week cleaning and I tip $5 day for a 2 and 3 bedroom combined.  I didn't get the mid-week cleaning last Dec, though, because the maid laid a real guilt trip on me the previous year on how many hours it takes to clean a 3 bedroom so I gave her a $20 instead of a $5.  I felt like she was extorting money from me even though it was a service I was paying a lot for to begin with.  She wasn't particularly nice about it so now I skip the mid-week sheet-change.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, if there is no mid-week cleaning, we don't leave a tip. We do tip for special request or when housekeeping brings something to the room. If there is a mid-week cleaning, we leave $20.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd be curious to see what some of our European and Asian tuggers have to say on this subject. Tipping is not the same overseas. Leave a tip in a restaurant in Japan and the waiter will will probably run to the door to return the money you left on the table. In France a tip on a 100 Euro bill might be a few coins in your pocket.

I'm pretty inconsistent about it. If I feel the maid did something extra I'll track her down and give it to her personally. I rarely leave money in the room for the next maid who comes in to clean. When I left MFC last year I wanted to leave a maid on a specific day something extra so I went to see the asst mgr in charge of housekeeping and gave him an envelope with a $20 in it for the maid that cleaned my room on a specific day. He was happy that his personnel did a good job and I know the person who gave a little extra care got rewarded.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 6, 2011)

In Europe and Asia servers are paid a living wage, and the price of your meals reflects it.

In many areas of the United States, servers can be paid half of minimum wage, as long as they declare enough tips to cover the other half.  That can be as low as $3.625 per hour (Fed min wage is $7.25/hr).

I, and other members of my family, were always told that housekeepers were to be tipped.  Just because the IRS doesn't say it's a tipped position, doesn't mean that it is not a regular practice by many people.

In the end, it's your own decision whether you want to be known as generous or 'frugal'.

Oh - to the poster re: farm workers.  If you think a farm is paying less than minimum wage to their laborers, you should turn them in (see http://www.dol.gov/wecanhelp/farm_workers.htm).


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jul 6, 2011)

When you stay in a hotel for a week, and the maid comes in every morning to make the beds, tidy up the bathroom, refresh the towels, and more, it is important to tip.  If you stay at a timeshare all week, and there is no midweek cleaninng, it is a little different. It seems like some are saying that even so, it is still so much like a hotel that the cleaning staff should be tipped anyway, just because they are still cleaning staff. That is where I disagree. For me, it is a question of whether I feel I have received personal service that goes beyond the general job description of cleaning between occupancies.  I do tip for example when there is a cleaning mid week, and a higher tip if the midweek cleaning is especially thorough.  

I have stayed at timeshares where there are instructions for how to leave the unit, with an advisory that $100 will be charged to my credit card if the trash is left in the room.  So I do all this work, and still tip?  If I did leave my dishes for the staff to clean, or other messes, I would tip.  But if the beds are stripped and the sheets and towels left where requested, the dishes done, etc.. we are not talking about the kind of personal cleaning service that warrants a tip in my view.


----------



## ctscribe (Jul 6, 2011)

*Well At DRI Gatlinburg*

we were at Bent Creek we asked for new towels at the front desk and were told that they don't do towels mid week and it was implied that we should wash them ourselves. That is Bullcrap. 

This was in early may and it wasn't like they were full or busy. why should we leave a tip. We make sure the place is clean and dishes in dish washer trash is out. 

We left a small gratuity. We completed the survey at home and were contacted by the manager and she says that is the policy. I am very unhappy with DRI for many reasons. what is that simplicity, choice and comfort is the tag line.... or relax with the sea in the background. 

Plenty of places to stay in Gatlinburg and get daily maid service and it's a lot cheaper than the MF at DRI and the just as nice in the amenities.:annoyed:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 6, 2011)

I adjust for the amount of service, but I always tip the cleaning staff at timeshares. I figure it is the cheapest happiness that money can buy.

elaine


----------



## Whirl (Jul 6, 2011)

This is an interesting question. As I read the responses, it sounds as though there are differences based on types of timeshares. Most of the one we stay in have at least a mid-week clean and you can also request more cleanings, towel changes, etc. for a fee ( which with small children and valuing time to relax, I will happily pay to avoid constantly washing towels, making beds, etc. As such, I tip and tip well. The lack of full service options, as in a hotel, are one on the things that I dislike about timeshares. I prefer when they are part of a hotel, so that I can choose as few or as many services as I desire. 

 I feel badly when we forget t leave a tip on a cleaning day and I will and have gone out of my way to find the maid while on her rounds to leave a tip.  I appreciate the service received and acknowledge that it is largely a tough and thankless job. In the grand scheme of things and all the money spent on vacation, why not part with a few dollars to appreciate the folks that keep your environment clean and enjoyable? 

Guess what, they are always very appreciative and often will really go out of their way to make sure we have everything we need and more.  Everyone is happy. I feel good because I took one minute to make someone else feel like what they do matters.... and they feel good too.  By the way, we sometimes leave a little " Thank you" note, too.

My mom, an educator and counselor by profession, who often travels with us, tends to engage the maid staff in conversation and really treats them like, well.....people. She finds out all sorts of things about them personally as a result, so you learn to respect them. They respect you as well and remember also you are leaving a whole lto of personal belongings in the room as well and you want them to respect you. They are often very kind, hard working, with young children of their own that they struggle to see because of some of the long hours. Many are in school and studying for future careers when not cleaning your villa and trying to make a difference in their lives and their childrens'....just like the rest of us. 

I understand more, if you are staying in a timeshare with no midweek clean and you never even see the maid, or benefit from their work directly except upon arrival adnd there is a long list of things that you are supposed to do yourself before you leave. I will also say that when I have stayed some places like that, the lack of pride and appreciation for the job done has generally been evident in the cleanliness of the room, so you get what you tip for, perhaps. Even then, I leave "something" for the cleaning staff,even after I have taken out the trash, stripped the beds, run the dishwasher , etc. ...I think they would rather have a tip than your leftover food.

Sorry if this came off like being on the soap box; this was not the intent with which I started this post, but....I don't generally get the "I don't tip the cleaning staff" thing.


----------



## 1st Class (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, we clean up before we leave and try to make the place look much like it was when we checked in.  Yes, I tip and also leave a note expressing my thanks for a job well done.  Why?  For much the same reason that many do not -- it's the way I was raised.  Let's face it -- some people are generous and others are not.  I was taught that it is polite to show your appreciation when someone gets the job done right.  I see it as an opportunity to make someone's day.  I don't think it's expected but it is most probably welcomed.  When I respond to the post-stay survey, I always include the housekeeping staff and any other staff members who have been exceptionally helpful.  I usually receive an acknowledgment from the manager saying that the staff member will be recognized at the corporate level.  Who wouldn't like that?!

It always amazes me how quickly people will complain if something is wrong, but never compliment when it is right!  I also compliment the wait staff at the restaurants I eat at.  I make it a point to see the manager on the way out.  They are always surprised but pleased that it is not a complaint.  

I believe people in the service sector are the most under-appreciated.  So, for me, leaving a small token of appreciation along with my thanks isn't going to break the bank, but it may brighten someone's day.  Kindness -- pass it on!


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jul 6, 2011)

I definitely agree that tipping is a nice thing to do, and will be appreciated.  I have no doubt that it makes the recipient feel better, and I like that result.  My only question is with the logic.  Sometimes, when I go through a toll booth on the turnpike, I get a very friendly greeting, which, of course, is nice  but not an expected and essential part of the job.  Should I tip for that?  Should I tip the people at the grocery check out line, who are on their feet all day, and make my life easier because they are so efficient and good at their job?   What about the receptionist in my doctor's office, who goes out of her way to get me in when I need an appointment?

      I guess what I am saying is that I would like to see some kind of objective standard for tipping, beyond getting appreciation and making me feel that I am a nice person.  That is no problem with waiters in restaurants, porters, hotel maids, and others who clearly depend on tips for a living.  In the case of timeshares, the case for tipping seems to be that the cleaning staff is sort of like the cleaning staff at hotels, that it makes both donor and recipient feel good, and that some were raised to tip cleaning staff no matter what.  All I am saying is that there are differences between hotel cleaning staff and timeshare cleaning staff.  I guess we can just ignore these differences if it makes us feel better about ourselves, and makes the recipients happy.  But let's at least agree that the logic is off. There are reasons to tip a timeshare cleaning staff member, of course, as i have said.  But I don't think it for just the cleaning between occupancies, for which they are paid out of our MF.  And while I am sure it is not a big income, it is not the hourly amount that waiters in restaurants receive pre-tip.


----------



## Whirl (Jul 6, 2011)

bilfbr245 said:


> I definitely agree that tipping is a nice thing to do, and will be appreciated.  I have no doubt that it makes the recipient feel better, and I like that result.  My only question is with the logic.  Sometimes, when I go through a toll booth on the turnpike, I get a very friendly greeting, which, of course, is nice  but not an expected and essential part of the job.  Should I tip for that?  Should I tip the people at the grocery check out line, who are on their feet all day, and make my life easier because they are so efficient and good at their job?   What about the receptionist in my doctor's office, who goes out of her way to get me in when I need an appointment?
> 
> I guess what I am saying is that I would like to see some kind of objective standard for tipping, beyond getting appreciation and making me feel that I am a nice person.  That is no problem with waiters in restaurants, porters, hotel maids, and others who clearly depend on tips for a living.  In the case of timeshares, the case for tipping seems to be that the cleaning staff is sort of like the cleaning staff at hotels, that it makes both donor and reciepeint feel good, and that some were raised to tip cleaning staff no matter what.  All I am saying is that there are differences between hotel cleaning staff and timeshare cleaning staff.  I guess we can just ignore these differences if it makes us feel better about ourselves, and makes the recipients happy.  But at least agree that the logic is off. There are reasons to tip a timeshare cleaning staff member, of course, as i have said.  But I don't think it for just the cleaning between occupancies, for which they are paid out of our MF.  And while I am sure it is not a big income, it is not the hourly amount that waiters in restaurants receive pre-tip.



I guess I can't concede that the logic is off and in fact I have agreed with you to a point.  I stay in timeshares where there is at a minimum a mid week cleaning and sometime request more frequent cleanings. As such, it is PRECISELY the same as hotel cleaning staff. In many cases it IS the associated hotel's cleaning staff. Thus,  I see no difference at all. 

I did acknowledge in my post,  that I can somewhat understand the logic if there is no midweek service and just a cleaning between occupants and that in that case, I could understand not leaving a tip. Nonetheless,  I choose to anyway...yes, because it just might brighten their day and I am appreciative of the fact that I came into a clean unit  ( presumably) and I hope the same for the next.  

Frankly, ALL tipping is entirely optional, whether the "social norm" or not. No one can force you to tip, except perhaps in hotel room service or dining with a large party, where the gratuity is added on to the bill. 

SO I think the only real distinction here is that not all timeshares are created equal, so your experiences/perspective may be different depending on where you choose to stay. 

People seem to agree, generally, that they tip for services received. In timeshares where there is only one cleaning between occupants, perhaps you feel no service was received. Totally optional. I choose to clean up after ourselves, but consider that they still have to scrub the toilets after we leave and leave some token of appreciation. Yes, makes me feel good and hopefully them too. Do I have to leave a tip? Nope. Totally optional. 

I think we basically agree.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jul 6, 2011)

bilfbr245 said:


> When you stay in a hotel for a week, and the maid comes in every morning to make the beds, tidy up the bathroom, refresh the towels, and more, it is important to tip.  If you stay at a timeshare all week, and there is no midweek cleaninng, it is a little different. It seems like some are saying that even so, it is still so much like a hotel that the cleaning staff should be tipped anyway, just because they are still cleaning staff. That is where I disagree. For me, it is a question of whether I feel I have received personal service that goes beyond the general job description of cleaning between occupancies.  I do tip for example when there is a cleaning mid week, and a higher tip if the midweek cleaning is especially thorough.
> 
> I have stayed at timeshares where there are instructions for how to leave the unit, with an advisory that $100 will be charged to my credit card if the trash is left in the room.  So I do all this work, and still tip?  If I did leave my dishes for the staff to clean, or other messes, I would tip.  But if the beds are stripped and the sheets and towels left where requested, the dishes done, etc.. we are not talking about the kind of personal cleaning service that warrants a tip in my view.



I'm with you.  And I'd like to add that we always leave a TS or hotel room in very good condition.  The cleaning staff loves to have us on their floor.


----------



## Elan (Jul 6, 2011)

bilfbr245 said:


> I definitely agree that tipping is a nice thing to do, and will be appreciated.  I have no doubt that it makes the recipient feel better, and I like that result.  My only question is with the logic.  Sometimes, when I go through a toll booth on the turnpike, I get a very friendly greeting, which, of course, is nice  but not an expected and essential part of the job.  Should I tip for that?  Should I tip the people at the grocery check out line, who are on their feet all day, and make my life easier because they are so efficient and good at their job?   What about the receptionist in my doctor's office, who goes out of her way to get me in when I need an appointment?
> 
> I guess what I am saying is that I would like to see some kind of objective standard for tipping, beyond getting appreciation and making me feel that I am a nice person.  That is no problem with waiters in restaurants, porters, hotel maids, and others who clearly depend on tips for a living.  In the case of timeshares, the case for tipping seems to be that the cleaning staff is sort of like the cleaning staff at hotels, that it makes both donor and recipient feel good, and that some were raised to tip cleaning staff no matter what.  All I am saying is that there are differences between hotel cleaning staff and timeshare cleaning staff.  I guess we can just ignore these differences if it makes us feel better about ourselves, and makes the recipients happy.  But let's at least agree that the logic is off. There are reasons to tip a timeshare cleaning staff member, of course, as i have said.  But I don't think it for just the cleaning between occupancies, for which they are paid out of our MF.  And while I am sure it is not a big income, it is not the hourly amount that waiters in restaurants receive pre-tip.



  You nailed it.  

  This has nothing to do with how anyone was raised or how polite they are or how generous they are.  It also has nothing to do with wait staff and how I (and others) treat them.  I have kids, and thus I notice when wait staff goes out of their way to be fun, happy, etc with my kids.  I typically will tip upwards of 25% and tell the wait staff what a great job they've done at the end of the meal.  Same when there's a large party of adults and one waiter/waitress is running their legs off to serve everyone.  Always a "You did a great job tonight" and a large tip.  So it has nothing to do with kindness, politeness, or generosity.  

  It has to do with simple justification, or as you put it, logic.  At my home resort, I've almost never encountered the cleaning staff in the 7 years I've owned.  The only times I've seen anyone associated with housekeping is when they're dropping off the goods to restock on checkout day.  There's no mid-week cleaning, and there's no towel exchange or any other housekeeping services during our stay.   So what's the logic behind tipping someone that comes into the unit I've already exited, cleans it for 2 hours and then leaves?  Is it that I should feel sorry for them?  If so, then that's confusing tipping with charity, which is also illogical.  I routinely give generously to those less fortunate, but not via random tipping, because that's not efficient nor logical.  

  For those that tip TS housekeeping, go right ahead.  But at least recognize that it may be more about wanting to feel better about yourself than any truly logical reason.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 6, 2011)

I understand the difference between housekeeping positions at daily-cleaning sites and the usual Marriott between-occupancy sites.  But I tip each of them anyway despite the tidying up (sheets, towels, dishwasher, etc) that I do when leaving the timeshare and don't do when leaving a hotel room.  It has nothing to do with how I was raised or whether their salaries are based on an expectation of tipping.  It has everything to do with the fact that they are providing an intensely personal service - like Whirl said above, they're cleaning up the bathrooms after we've used them all week!  At home I clean the bathrooms and it's the worst housecleaning job out of all of them - I'll gladly pay someone a little extra for giving me a break from that job.  Don't get me wrong, we're not slobs.   I do carry a few of those Lysol cleaning sheets and swipe the toilets/sinks a few times during our stay, but without the supplies in the unit there's no way I can do the deep cleaning that I expect housekeeping to be doing after we leave.  So far we haven't had any problems with walking into a unit and finding an unclean bathroom, and I choose to show my appreciation for that by tipping.

suzannesimon, your experience was horrible!  Did you discuss it with the GM, to let him/her know how badly the housekeeper made you feel?  There's just no excuse for a housekeeper to get away with practically extorting tips from guests!  And you shouldn't be made to feel uncomfortable for asking for a supplied service.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jul 6, 2011)

bjones9942 said:


> Oh - to the poster re: farm workers.  If you think a farm is paying less than minimum wage to their laborers, you should turn them in (see http://www.dol.gov/wecanhelp/farm_workers.htm).


Should the farmer (not paid farm hands) turn in themselves for not making minimum wage?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 6, 2011)

OutAndAbout said:


> Should the farmer (not paid farm hands) turn in themselves for not making minimum wage?



I thought thats what those Billions in Farm Subsides they collect WAS them turning themselves in for making under minimum wage?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I thought thats what those Billions in Farm Subsides they collect WAS them turning themselves in for making under minimum wage?



I don't think those working in agriculture get paid time and a half when working overtime. I think they are exempt from fair labor laws in regard to overtime.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whirl, I concur that we are in agreement on most points. And your logic is fine.  You also seem like a very nice person.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 7, 2011)

interesting.  I am staying for 12 days, 7 on my week and 5 with points (i have 2 reservations), all in the same room.  (I always leave a tip for the multple mid week calls for towels, etc) but do you think I should expect a cleaning after my first reservation ends?


----------



## NboroGirl (Jul 7, 2011)

JimIg23 said:


> interesting.  I am staying for 12 days, 7 on my week and 5 with points (i have 2 reservations), all in the same room.  (I always leave a tip for the multple mid week calls for towels, etc) but do you think I should expect a cleaning after my first reservation ends?



Yes, I definitely think you should expect a cleaning after your 1st reservation.  After all, they ARE two separate reservations.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jul 7, 2011)

JimIg23 said:


> interesting.  I am staying for 12 days, 7 on my week and 5 with points (i have 2 reservations), all in the same room.  (I always leave a tip for the multple mid week calls for towels, etc) but do you think I should expect a cleaning after my first reservation ends?


The rooms are to be cleaned after one reservation ends.  If you have two reservations/confirmation numbers then the villa should be cleaned as BAU (Business As Usual) and not dependent on tipping.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 7, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Marriott doesn't even provide a mid-week tidy service unless you pay to have it done.


Most don't, but they still do in Hawaii.


----------



## Whirl (Jul 7, 2011)

bilfbr245 said:


> Whirl, I concur that we are in agreement on most points. And your logic is fine.  You also seem like a very nice person.



I love a healthy discussion! Thanks for sharing your thoughts. All very instructive. You seem pretty nice, yourself!


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 7, 2011)

OutAndAbout said:


> Should the farmer (not paid farm hands) turn in themselves for not making minimum wage?



Don't be snarky.  Business men/women go into business knowing full well there is a risk of little or no profit.  The regulation I was referring to applies to employees, not employers.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 7, 2011)

bilfbr245 said:


> I guess what I am saying is that I would like to see some kind of objective standard for tipping, beyond getting appreciation and making me feel that I am a nice person.  That is no problem with waiters in restaurants, porters, hotel maids, and others who clearly depend on tips for a living.  In the case of timeshares, the case for tipping seems to be that the cleaning staff is sort of like the cleaning staff at hotels, that it makes both donor and recipient feel good, and that some were raised to tip cleaning staff no matter what.  All I am saying is that there are differences between hotel cleaning staff and timeshare cleaning staff.  I guess we can just ignore these differences if it makes us feel better about ourselves, and makes the recipients happy.  But let's at least agree that the logic is off. There are reasons to tip a timeshare cleaning staff member, of course, as i have said.  But I don't think it for just the cleaning between occupancies, for which they are paid out of our MF.  And while I am sure it is not a big income, it is not the hourly amount that waiters in restaurants receive pre-tip.



We are approaching this from two ends of the spectrum.  In my timeshare there *is* daily housekeeping (towels, mopping, bathroom cleaning, and remaking of my hastily thrown together bed).  I would certainly adjust my level of tipping according to the level of service.  If there were only mid-week housekeeping, then they would receive a tip then, and [quite] possibly at the end of my stay.  If I never saw anyone during my stay, then I probably would not leave a tip at all, unless I was leaving some type of housekeeping mess (which will never happen).


----------



## javabean (Jul 8, 2011)

We generally tip $10.00 at the end of our Marriott stay. We gather towels, start the dishwasher, etc. We may or may not tip during the stay when someone brings up requested items, it depends on the situation. 

I have some resentment when I do opt for valet parking. We reluctantly tip for this service that we are already being charged an extra daily fee for. But again, that was our choice.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 8, 2011)

*Its up to you. No right or wrong answer*



dougp26364 said:


> In timeshares, especially with Marriott timeshares where there is NO cleaning services provided during our stay, I don't tip. Part of my MF's go to housekeeping. I'm trusting that my HOA is doing a good job of retaining qualified help by paying them appropriately.



If you are PAYING for the mid-week tidy (and that is not cheap) there should be no reason to tip. 

As for the normal cleaning at a timeshare, I think it is a personal decision. There is no standard, no right, or wrong answer. Does staff appreciate a tip? YES, Do they expect a tip? NO. 

Keep in mind that through your annual MFs, you pay a lot of money for that cleaning. I live in a large house, it takes 2 housekeepers 3 hours to clean my home once a month. I pay them well but, they still get paid less than what I pay Marriott to clean a small timeshare after only a week of use. 

-TJ


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> If you are PAYING for the mid-week tidy (and that is not cheap) there should be no reason to tip.



Couldn't the same be said for getting your hair cut, buying food at a restaurant or anything else where you pay and also tip?


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey I just got home from KoOlina and I guess I forgot to leave the tip here cause when I got home the "villa" wasn't cleaned!

It would have been worth the $25!


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been in the same suite at Manor Club for two weeks.  When we got the cleanup between the two weeks the maid left us with half the pool towels we had the first week, only one dishcloth and tea towel when the first week we had two of each, no soap replenishment or dish detergent, and no washer soap for the second week, so we had to call for more.  Why would I leave a tip for someone who didn't do as good a job as the one we had before we arrived for week one?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> dishcloth and *tea towel *



Been a long time since I heard it called a "tea towel". I grew up in Canada and always called a dish towel a tea towel. Having lived here in Ohio now for ten years, I almost forgot that is what we called them. Must be a regional thing.

I must admit we are always perturbed by the lack of dish towels, kitchen cloths and wash cloths provided in the room. Most times when checking in to a 2BR unit they provide only four wash cloths, two in each bathroom. :annoyed:


----------



## Cindala (Jul 9, 2011)

I must say, in all of the exchanges we've had the 5 years we've owned with Marriott, we have always paid for the "Tidy Service" most days of our week. Can't remember what this has been in past years, but this year it was $33 per "Tidy" for  a 2 bedroom villa. In each and every one of those exchanges, we have had issues with the service. Not once has it gone off without a  hitch and to our satisfaction, and believe me, we are very easy going, non-demanding people.

The service either never showed up, came extremely late, or didn't do the job thoroughly. I know most people opt not to pay for this service, and for the $$ it's really not worth what they do (change/remove old towels, empty garbage, wash dishes, make the bed). But when you are paying for the service and it's lacking, there is no way we are leaving a tip on top of that.:annoyed:


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 9, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> I'd be curious to see what some of our European and Asian tuggers have to say on this subject. Tipping is not the same overseas. Leave a tip in a restaurant in Japan and the waiter will will probably run to the door to return the money you left on the table. In France a tip on a 100 Euro bill might be a few coins in your pocket.
> 
> I'm pretty inconsistent about it. If I feel the maid did something extra I'll track her down and give it to her personally. I rarely leave money in the room for the next maid who comes in to clean. When I left MFC last year I wanted to leave a maid on a specific day something extra so I went to see the asst mgr in charge of housekeeping and gave him an envelope with a $20 in it for the maid that cleaned my room on a specific day. He was happy that his personnel did a good job and I know the person who gave a little extra care got rewarded.



In Phuket, you get daily complete housekeeping. Including free bottled water, dishes washed and a new "towel animal" created each day for your vacation enjoyment. The service is wonderful. We leave a note daily and the Baht equivalent of $2-$3/day. It seems to be well appreciated.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mr. Vker said:


> In Phuket, you get daily complete housekeeping. Including free bottled water, dishes washed and a new "towel animal" created each day for your vacation enjoyment. The service is wonderful. We leave a note daily and the Baht equivalent of $2-$3/day. It seems to be well appreciated.



In foreign countries, outside of western nations, we always tip housekeeping. In places like Mexico, Thailand, India and cruises, tips are really the only income these people make as their salary is very small if one exists at all. This is different from the United States where they are making at least a minimum wage, but it seems like it must be more given how housekeeping cost increases seems to always be mentioned in our annual newsletters.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jul 9, 2011)

We are staying at the Samoset for two weeks now, and just left a nice tip for the cleaning between the two weeks.  Interestingly, though, my wife and I just drove back home today (about an hour) to clean a rental townhouse for our new tenant who will be arriving tommorow.  Sadly, we are not expecting any tip whatsoever for our efforts.  We did work quite hard (for us anyway), and would have greatly preferred the ocean views at the Samoset.


----------



## OldPantry (Jul 10, 2011)

Sunbum said:


> Are the cleaning staff allowed to take our "extra" food & drink" home with them? Or does policy say it must be turfed? You never see a bunch of food, beers, soda etc sitting on their cleaning carts.


Yeah, I thought that was a pretty remarkably tasteless comment.  It reminded me of the Seinfeld episode where Elaine tried to "donate" muffin stumps to the homeless.  If you're feeling generous, give money, not soda and stale hot dog buns!
I have never yet seen a cleaning person who looked like they couldn't use an extra $20.  Certain occupations are notoriously poorly paid, and we timeshare folks are generally prosperous.  I opt for the $20.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jul 10, 2011)

In Kauai, the mid-week service is free, but we left money.  At the end of our stay we left bottled water, soda and beer.  My husband had to go back just minutes after we vacated, and the workers were already drinking the water.  So maybe that's why you don't see stuff in their cart.  They drink everything before they leave the room!  That explains why when we checked into our villa in St. Thomas the floors were so dirty that when I foot moped with one of the white towels it was black when I was done - the workers must have been drunk by the time they got there.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 10, 2011)

*Where is Housekeeping MF Going*

Although I usually leave a tip (always more if our daughters are traveling with us), I believe that Marriott should be paying their housekeeping staff well at most MVC resorts. The housekeeping component of the MF is substantial, and increases always seem to oupace inflation (Comments in our annual report often state that housekeeping increases are due to the competitiveness in the area). Considering that we only have the initial/final cleaning, that payment is for basically 3-4 hr. of work. Where is the housekeeping MF going if the staff isn't receiving a reasonable income?


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 10, 2011)

I always tip housekeeping at our timeshare stays.  My husband always tells me I am nuts to do so (This from a person who tips at least 20% anywhere else).  It's nice to read this thread and know that I am not alone in doing so.  We usually trade our Starwood for Marriotts stays, and the service and cleanliness at the Marriott units has always been impeccable.

Anita


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jul 10, 2011)

bjones9942 said:


> Don't be snarky.  Business men/women go into business knowing full well there is a risk of little or no profit.  The regulation I was referring to applies to employees, not employers.


No need for personal attacks.  

Ideology is great (turn in anyone doing anything illegal), but it's good to have some context as well.  You can go to virtually any strawberry field in California and find people making below minimum wage. 

Just because many people/corporations are doing it doesn't make it right, but you should also keep in mind that employees accept jobs knowing what they are paid and can leave at anytime and some would prefer to have a job than not.  

If you don't know what you're doing, it may make you feel better to try to "help", but don't be surprised that you may be doing more harm than good for the very people you supposedly want to "help."


----------



## OldPantry (Jul 11, 2011)

OutAndAbout said:


> No need for personal attacks.
> 
> If you don't know what you're doing, it may make you feel better to try to "help", but don't be surprised that you may be doing more harm than good for the very people you supposedly want to "help."



Uggh.  That kind of comment might possibly make sense when you're deciding whether to "help" a homeless person begging on the street.  He/she might blow the money on drugs or drink.  BUT, implying that a tip given to the person cleaning your luxury timeshare unit is "doing more harm than good" is insufferable.  I don't mind your decision not to tip.  But implying that not tipping is actually in the best interest of the person you're denying?  That's fatuous.  Be selfish (or thrifty, or whatever you call it) if you want, but don't pat yourself on the back for doing it!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 11, 2011)

One of my friends who I travel with regular tips the floor maid $20. Every time she sees me (after 2 trips with him in 1 year), she starts looking for "my friend". I do believe his lockoff side of the unit got really good service during his stays. 

I have enjoyed reading this thread. I will start tipping on future stays.


----------



## alchook (Jul 11, 2011)

I usually leave $20 for housekeeping at the end of the stay. It's not a huge amount of money for me, but I figure if everyone did so it would make a big difference to the housekeepers, and I think housekeeping is a pretty hard job.

OTOH, they aren't cleaning for me, they're cleaning for the next occupants, so I can understand why some would think tipping unnecessary.

I guess I don't understand the concept of cleaning the place for the housekeepers. They get paid by the hour. It's not as if they get to go home sooner if you leave the place cleaner.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the fact that these tipping threads explode like this. It is also very funny that many people take the stand that their way is the only right way.

In general, I am an over tipper. Dinner out is 20% for just ok service and up to 50% for spectacular service. I probably average 25-30%. Breakfast starts at around 30% since there is much work involved for such a small check, like filling my coffee 3-4 times. 

When it comes to tipping timeshare housekeepers, I am rather indecisive. If I walk into an immaculate unit, I leave $10-20 when I go, but always wonder if the "right" person got the cash. I will leave some extra cash if I happen to leave a mess, which I try not to do, but with little ones, not making a mess can sometimes be difficult.

People I tip who I don't think normally get tipped but make miniscule wages:
Ice cream stand person
Pizza or sandwich shop counter person
Pizza or sandwich shop cook 
Person cleaning tables at non-service restaurants (fast-food type places)
The starter at a golf course who takes the extra time to warn you of a blind shot on a certain hole before you even start a round.
The girls at the daycare who take care of my kids.

I know many of these people don't rely on making a full living on these jobs and may just be trying to earn some extra cash working their way through college, etc.. I honestly feel that minimum wage is too low and anyone who seems to do an outstanding job even though they are paid paltry wages should be rewarded.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 11, 2011)

alchook said:


> I guess I don't understand the concept of cleaning the place for the housekeepers. They get paid by the hour. It's not as if they get to go home sooner if you leave the place cleaner.



This is why i'm on the fence about tipping after timeshare stays...when i stay in a hotel, i don't take out the garbage make the bed, wash and put away dishes or vaccuum before i leave....But at a timeshare...its more of a condo feel then a hotel room feel...i do ALL of those things and more to clean before i leave...i don't know why...but i feel i should leave the TS looking like no one has stayed there when i leave...i have NO such feeling about hotels...

But with all that said...i did tip after my most recent stay...mostly because i was running late checking out and the housekeeping staff were very friendly about coming back later


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jul 13, 2011)

OldPantry said:


> Uggh.  That kind of comment might possibly make sense when you're deciding whether to "help" a homeless person begging on the street.  He/she might blow the money on drugs or drink.


Although that's an interesting point, it isn't related to my comment.  (Not sure why you replied to my statement and edited out the context - which had nothing to do with the homeless or cleaning staff)



OldPantry said:


> BUT, implying that a tip given to the person cleaning your luxury timeshare unit is "doing more harm than good" is insufferable.  I don't mind your decision not to tip.  But implying that not tipping is actually in the best interest of the person you're denying?  That's fatuous.  Be selfish (or thrifty, or whatever you call it) if you want, but don't pat yourself on the back for doing it!


..I'm not sure what post you inferred this from, but I haven't seen any post that implies what you're posting about above..


----------



## Htoo0 (Jul 13, 2011)

At my home resort there is daily service and tipping is expected. (There's a note with the maid's name asking to contact her should we need anything extra) and also an envelope. I've been told 10% is a good tip but don't know if that should be based on the MF or the standard rental rate. MF works out to around $10 per day. Wish resorts would publish their standard practice and let us choose from there.


----------



## OldPantry (Jul 13, 2011)

OutAndAbout said:


> Although that's an interesting point, it isn't related to my comment.  (Not sure why you replied to my statement and edited out the context - which had nothing to do with the homeless or cleaning staff)
> 
> ..I'm not sure what post you inferred this from, but I haven't seen any post that implies what you're posting about above..



I don't think I missed your point at all.  You were saying that people can't be forced to take crappy jobs for meager pay.  True enough (although I wonder if you would feel the same way about free will if you were down to your last dime).  You then proceeded to suggest that "interfering" might be worse than doing nothing.  Since you were, after all, commenting in a thread about tipping, it's reasonable to assume the "interference" is agumenting the pay of someone working at the absolute bottom of the economic heap (like tipping a cleaning person in a luxury timeshare).  And that point is laughable, because the person benefits directly and the "interference" is not imposed upon the employer at all.


----------



## OldPantry (Jul 13, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> If you go along this line of thought, then we should tip everyone that does any sort of work that benefits us.



EducatedConsumer said: "I challenge anyone who has enjoyed personal and professional success to walk the steps a timeshare housekeeper walks. We have no issue taking a few dollars out of our pocket to say thank you."

Your reply seems a deliberate distortion.  The original comment talks about empathy for people making very little money.  You stretch it to include anyone who provides a useful service.  EducatedConsumer was clearly not suggesting a tip to lawyers, doctors, car mechanics and remodeling contractors.  Why distort a point that was carefully phrased in the first place?


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jul 13, 2011)

OldPantry said:


> I don't think I missed your point at all.  You were saying that people can't be forced to take crappy jobs for meager pay.  True enough (although I wonder if you would feel the same way about free will if you were down to your last dime).  You then proceeded to suggest that "interfering" might be worse than doing nothing.  Since you were, after all, commenting in a thread about tipping, it's reasonable to assume the "interference" is agumenting the pay of someone working at the absolute bottom of the economic heap (like tipping a cleaning person in a luxury timeshare).  And that point is laughable, because the person benefits directly and the "interference" is not imposed upon the employer at all.


Either you're still missing the point or just refusing to admit you're wrong.

Rather than taking one section completely out of context, try reading the entire post and the proceeding quoted post and then you can quit making assumptions.  (Hint: the context was relating to one's argument that under-compensated farmers is acceptable but under-compensated farmhands is an offense EVERYONE should report - regardless of the circumstances).


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jul 13, 2011)

What nobody here seems to notice on their exchanges is many resorts don't have a "housekeeping staff". I have noticed, at some Marriott resorts, there are typical hotel type housekeepers rolling their carts around the grounds all week. In other resorts, on Friday, Saturday or Sunday, you see trucks from an outside contractor show up with cleaning crews. Three or four people may work on a unit...one going from unit to unit with a vacuum, another cleaning the kitchens while third drops off new linens while removing the old and a fourth actually puts them out and makes the bed. The people are not "housekeepers" working on commission, but part of a crew. Besides, if you left a $20 bill, which one do you think would pocket it?

If you see your HOA annual budgets, notice if they are contracting with a housekeeping service. If they are, I don't see any tippable people. If they have a line item for housekeeping staff, maybe a tip is in order. At a strange resort, It's hard to tell.

BTW, the idea of leaving leftover, unopened food, etc. as a tip is insulting. Do these people work to bring home discarded groceries to their families?


----------



## cruisin (Jul 14, 2011)

We tip when it is daily or midweek, It is nice for the worker, but it also pays off for us, way better service and a more enjoyable stay. Sometimes we tip a modest amount when there is no service during our stay and it is only an exit clean after we are gone, just depends on our mood


----------



## Cavalier (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tipping*

We stay 2 weeks in a row Ocean Front at Grande Ocean.  Very nice.

At the end of our stay we tip $50.00.

The service is great and the housekeeping is overworked and underpaid.

Of course we now expect to pay an additional $250.00 penalty for smoking on the balcony - but to us thats a vacation. 

As previously posted, we also strip the bedding, run the dishwasher, dump all the trash and pile towels at the washer and clean out all the cabinats and refrig.

BTW as original preconstruction owners we were told of inclusive daily housekeeping planned as the HHI property was expected to have moist towel and damp bathroom / shower issues due to excessive humidity levels on the island.

Early on there were staff transportation issues and lack of affordable housing for the amount  "help" that was required to support the massive island growth.  So the daily service was quickly and quietly dropped.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 15, 2011)

We tip but sometimes I wonder why.   I'm not saying they aren't deserving of a tip and I'd happy to tip but sometimes I wonder if I'm tipping the right person as several have mentioned.  Also, if they truely use a cleaning crew then definitely don't know if tiping is the right thing.  Post sure gives you a lot to think about.  

We'll leave $20 and we never strip the beds or put the towels in a pile.  I've never read anywhere I've stayed to do that.  I do finish the last load of dishes for them because we tend to eat in a lot I do a lot of dishes.

The person I really hate tipping but I do each time I get a haircut is my hair dresser especially when I get my hair colored.  It costs about $145 to color and cut my hair.  This process takes about 90 minutes and I hate giving a tip.  Personally, I feel that people that are in business for themselves shouldn't expect tips.  If they need to make more they should raise their prices.  But I guess that is a totally different issue as I don't think my hair dresser is getting underpaid.  But maybe they are in the grand scheme of things when you spread their income across a whole year.


----------



## alchook (Jul 15, 2011)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Personally, I feel that people that are in business for themselves shouldn't expect tips.



Tipping a business owner used to be considered insulting.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2011)

alchook said:


> Tipping a business owner used to be considered insulting.



The thing is, a lot of hair stylists rent their booths and therefore are not paid a wage. They keep what they earn and pay rent. So isn't tipping them considered tipping the business owner?


----------



## alchook (Jul 15, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The thing is, a lot of hair stylists rent their booths and therefore are not paid a wage. They keep what they earn and pay rent. So isn't tipping them considered tipping the business owner?



I don't know.

They keep blurring the lines.


----------



## OldPantry (Jul 15, 2011)

OutAndAbout said:


> Either you're still missing the point or just refusing to admit you're wrong.
> 
> Rather than taking one section completely out of context, try reading the entire post and the proceeding quoted post and then you can quit making assumptions.  (Hint: the context was relating to one's argument that under-compensated farmers is acceptable but under-compensated farmhands is an offense EVERYONE should report - regardless of the circumstances).



All right bub.  Here's the entire subthread:
bjones9942
In Europe and Asia servers are paid a living wage, and the price of your meals reflects it.

In many areas of the United States, servers can be paid half of minimum wage, as long as they declare enough tips to cover the other half. That can be as low as $3.625 per hour (Fed min wage is $7.25/hr).

I, and other members of my family, were always told that housekeepers were to be tipped. Just because the IRS doesn't say it's a tipped position, doesn't mean that it is not a regular practice by many people.

In the end, it's your own decision whether you want to be known as generous or 'frugal'.

Oh - to the poster re: farm workers. If you think a farm is paying less than minimum wage to their laborers, you should turn them in (see http://www.dol.gov/wecanhelp/farm_workers.htm).

OutAndAbout
Should the farmer (not paid farm hands) turn in themselves for not making minimum wage?

bjones9942
Don't be snarky. Business men/women go into business knowing full well there is a risk of little or no profit. The regulation I was referring to applies to employees, not employers.

OutAndAbout
No need for personal attacks. 

Ideology is great (turn in anyone doing anything illegal), but it's good to have some context as well. You can go to virtually any strawberry field in California and find people making below minimum wage. 

Just because many people/corporations are doing it doesn't make it right, but you should also keep in mind that employees accept jobs knowing what they are paid and can leave at anytime and some would prefer to have a job than not. 

If you don't know what you're doing, it may make you feel better to try to "help", but don't be surprised that you may be doing more harm than good for the very people you supposedly want to "help."
End of the subthread.

You entered the conversation with a comment bjones9942 calls snarky.  He's right.  It was snarky, and you meant it that way.  If it were actually a serious comment, then it was just stupid, because bjones9942 was obviously not suggesting farmers turn themselves in for making too little.

You then counter-object to his "personal attack."  Well, he didn't make a crack about your weight or your family: he just objected to the tone of your comment.

Then you proceed with the observation that "employees accept jobs knowing what they are paid and can leave at anytime and some would prefer to have a job than not."  This is the comment I responded to in my last post to you.

Your final point is "If you don't know what you're doing, it may make you feel better to try to "help", but don't be surprised that you may be doing more harm than good for the very people you supposedly want to "help."   You're suggesting that someone reporting illegal activity like this doesn't really know what they're doing, and may end up hurting the workers (presumably from lost jobs once their boss goes to jail).  I believe similar objections were raised to eliminating slavery. Should something evil be perpetuated because eliminating that evil might cause real pain?

Both in immediate context (farm workers illegally underpaid) and that of this thread (tipping cleaning staff), I repeat that your comment was offensive.


----------



## kmordjana (Jul 15, 2011)

*leaving a tip*

I always leave a tip for housekeeping, I put it in the envelope and give the envelope to one of the cleaning girls or leave it on the kitchen with the keys when I leave..  It just seems proper etiquette to do this, they dont make very much and sometimes it good to see the same crew year after year especially if you like them..
I dont ask for much from them, just clean towels every few days and clean kitchen towels and I leave $20 also.

Follow your instincts, you don't have to question yourself you are doing the right thing I support you 100%


----------



## nalcel (Jul 15, 2011)

Given the current state of the economy & the fact that these people are actually working to make your holiday a better one, why in the world wouldn't you want to help them out.  How can $3 or $5 or even $10 actually hurt you and look what it does for them.  If you have ever worked that kind of a job you know what a lift it is to be recognized for you efforts.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jul 16, 2011)

OldPantry said:


> "If you don't know what you're doing, it may make you feel better to try to "help", but don't be surprised that you may be doing more harm than good for the very people you supposedly want to "help."   You're suggesting that someone reporting illegal activity like this doesn't really know what they're doing, and may end up hurting the workers (presumably from lost jobs once their boss goes to jail).  I believe similar objections were raised to eliminating slavery. Should something evil be perpetuated because eliminating that evil might cause real pain?


You're correct that my point is that if you really want to help you should better understand the situation first.  That doesn't mean no illegal acts should be reported, it just means not all illegal acts are evil.

Bottom line is, if I know someone who has a job making under the minimum but is happy to with the job, I'm going to do what's in the best interest of the worker & I may just forget to report that employer and jeopardize what the worker is happy with - their job.

Not every reported employer gets shut down and therefore leads to the worker being unemployed, which is why it's not black-and-white.  Once you've walked in these shoes you'd realize there are a lot of things that should be taken into account before you start jeopardizing someones livelihood.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 16, 2011)

Talking about "can goods" and other leftover (and unopened items) - bottled water, can goods, etc. My one resort encourages guests to drop those items off at the Front Desk - who then sends the stuff down to the housekeeping and maintenance's break room. And yes, the Front Desk staff skims some stuff for their refrigerator - but, does not let alcohol "flow" on the work site.

Like a prior poster stated, the cleaning carts need not become shopping carts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2011)

The problem as others have said, is there really a guaranty that the intended recipient gets the tip. A lot of people come in and out of a vacant room on checkin/out day. The people cleaning it, people checking for minor repairs, if you mentioned a maintenance issue on checkout, the maintenance people come in the room.

I also wondered, does one cleaning person work the entire room. I always thought it would make more sense if they had one person that went around and collected all the towels and linens and replace them. Another person come along to clean the counters, tables, kitchen, and bathrooms. Then another person to come around and vacuum and mop. If this is how it were to work, then who gets the tip?


----------



## Tia (Jul 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> ...I always thought it would make more sense if they had one person that went around and collected all the towels and linens and replace them. Another person come along to clean the counters, tables, kitchen, and bathrooms. Then another person to come around and vacuum and mop. If this is how it were to work, then who gets the tip?



Some restaurants have require all tips be shared on some kind of a %. 

Re the farmer, all I said is  the one I was talking about  tips poorly, even though he can afford to do lots better,  as no one ever tipped him and he grew the food.... .


----------



## 1950bing (Jul 16, 2011)

$50 !!!! Wow !
That's almost a tank of gas or four meals for me. It must be nice to have that kind of money to throw around !


----------



## Elan (Jul 16, 2011)

If there's one thing that's become apparent from this thread it's that there's certainly no "norm" when it comes to tipping housekeeping at timeshares.  As I said before, if it makes you feel good about yourself to do so, then by all means, tip til your heart's content.  I'll reserve the right to tip on an "as warranted" basis.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 16, 2011)

how about the maintenance staff who come around to fix things in the room.  they make the same or less than  housekeeping.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 16, 2011)

"Whatsoever you do to the least of my brothers, that you do unto me."

I always leave a generous tip for housekeeping. $5/day or $20/week.  In fact, a few months ago we rented a house in Sedona and in our haste to catch our plane, I forgot to leave a tip for the housekeeper.  I emailed the owner when I returned, and ended up mailing the tip directly to the housekeeper, along with a note of apology.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cleaning staff are not always underpaid,  especially in certain high demand areas.  The the Boston area for example, an organization I am involved with pays a cleaning service $60 per hour per person plus supplies.  Unless we scruntize our annual budgets, we are not in a good position to know how the staff are paid.

       I also agree with the post about other staff.  I once asked at the front desk whether the was a pooled fund for all the staff which I could tip, rather than just the housekeeper, but was told there was not.  It seems odd.   When I have stayed two weeks in a row at certain resorts, I have sometimes stayed on the resort grounds between check in and check out.  It is a busy time.  People are cleaning outside areas, trimming landscapping, cleaning the pool, sweeping and hosing down walk areas, touch up painting.  Trucks arrive with clean towels and sheets. Trash is picked up. But we just tip the maids?     

       I think the lack of clarity in the situation makes it unconfortable.  When you eat at a restaurant or take a taxi, you kind of know where you stand and what the norm is.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 16, 2011)

bilfbr245 said:


> Cleaning staff are not always underpaid,  especially in certain high demand areas.  The the Boston area for example, an organization I am involved with pays a cleaning service $60 per hour per person plus supplies.



The service charging $60 an hour has nothing to do with the housekeepers pay. Being an electrician, I know of many electrical contractors that charge electricians out at $90-$115 an hour but only pay the electrician $12-18 an hour.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course I realize that.  I was going to comment on that exact point when I made the post, but I thought it was kind of self evident.  But I guess the point is, if I am paying $60 an hour through my MF, am I also expected to correct for any underpaying of staff problems at the cleaning company through tips?  I am also guessing that people do not tip these electricians.

       In the case of my Boston organization, the cleaning company consists of the owner and his family, so they are probably doing ok.  I also have a retired relative who tells me she cleans offices on the weekend for extra money, and earns about $150 for three to four hours of work.  So some cleaners do ok.  Not all do this well, again, I do realize.


----------



## Cavalier (Jul 16, 2011)

*$50.00*

That was for 2 weeks, reread the post


----------



## BountyHunter (Jul 16, 2011)

I leave 20.00 usually, unless someone is snappy with me :ignore:


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 17, 2011)

bilfbr245 said:


> Of course I realize that.  I was going to comment on that exact point when I made the post, but I thought it was kind of self evident.  But I guess the point is, if I am paying $60 an hour through my MF, am I also expected to correct for any underpaying of staff problems at the cleaning company through tips?  I am also guessing that people do not tip these electricians.
> 
> In the case of my Boston organization, the cleaning company consists of the owner and his family, so they are probably doing ok.  I also have a retired relative who tells me she cleans offices on the weekend for extra money, and earns about $150 for three to four hours of work.  So some cleaners do ok.  Not all do this well, again, I do realize.



While it may be self evident to some, I think a lot of people don't understand the disparity between what a company charges and what an employee gets paid. I brought up this point and the electrician reference because I have been the employee that was told I was overpaid by a customer because the contractor was charging me out at $115 an hour even though I don't make close to that. 

I don't see tipping as correcting for underpaid staff as much as showing appreciation to someone who makes a paltry wage for doing a somewhat difficult job. As an electrician, I don't expect a tip, but my wage is much better than minimum wage.  

My only real point is that everyone who puts in a good days work deserves to make a decent wage. I hardly call minimum wage decent. If someone does a good job and you appreciate their effort and can afford to give a little something, why not help them make a decent wage?


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good point, and maybe it was not as evident as I thought. I do not disagree with what you are saying.


----------

